# Installazione da sorgenti senza ausilio della rete

## 23giuseppe23

Ciao a tutti gli utenti del forum, sono un nuovo utente gentoo e ne ho fatto l´ installazione da cd leave tramite l´interfaccia grafica. Sono passato a gentoo perche voglio imparare di piu su linux e voglio anche avere un sistema piu performante, purtroppo  non sono riuscito a trovare nulla sull´ installazione completa da sorgenti. Avrei voluto ricompilare kernel, sistema grafico e window manager dopo l'installazione, ma ho visto che la distro appena installata non ha strumenti come wvdial, gnomeppp etc. per collegarmi a internet e scaricare i file da compilare. Io ho un modem usb della tre (il MOMO Design), cosi non posso collegarmi a internet senza quei programmi. Mi chiedevo se esiste un cd classico che mi permetta insieme una documentazione dettagliata, di installare il sistema compilandolo tutto dai sorgenti e che magari includa una interfaccia come wvdial per poterlo successivamente collegarlo a internet. Grazie e chiedo scusa per la mia ignoranza... ma prometto che non appena risolto questo intoppo non chiedero piu' aiuto se non per cose piu´ serie.....(so che gentoo e' una distro per utenti avanzati e non vorrei fare brutte figure)  :Embarassed: 

----------

## cloc3

no. vuoi una cosa troppo completa.

il massimo è il cd di installazione, con tutto lo stage3.

se lì non trovi il tuo programma, devi compilartelo.

per quanto attiene la connessione, però i cd di installazione (anche i minimali) dovrebbero cavarsela in molte situazioni.

----------

## Onip

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-216256-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Direi che fa al caso tuo. poi wget lo puoi usare da una qualunque distro linux live oppure anche da windows.

Oppure puoi fare come hai fatto per l'installazione (ovviamente senza formattazione e ripartizionamento) fino al chroot, e poi, da lì, emergere quello che ti serve come hai fatto durante l'installazione.

Byez

p.s. Benvenuto!

p.s2. non aver paura di chiedere niente (dopo un'adeguata ricerca in documentazione, forum e gentoo wiki)[/code]

----------

## djinnZ

Il bello di gentoo è che non devi usare per forza il cd di installazione di gentoo, basta una qualsiasi live che supporti il chroot.

Scaricati sabayon che è una ottima live e basata su gentoo (che è meglio) e lancia da li il chroot oppure puoi usare anche la vecchia distribuzione linux.

L'installazione da live-cd con interfaccia grafica è risaputo che funziona male ed alla fine è persino più complicata rispetto al metodo tradizionale.

La guida è tradotta in italiano e basta seguirla.

----------

## 23giuseppe23

grazie a tutti, la strada piu semplice mi sembra quella dettata da djinnZ ho letto la guida e credo di avere capito questo: parto da una distro gia installata(ho installata kubuntu su una partizione diversa da quella che usero' per gentoo), creo le partizioni che mi servono... le preparo per il chroot, da li scarico a quanto ho capito portage ma in formato binario... pronto per essere eseguito perche a parte la configurazione delle varie variabili etc. non mi sembra di avere visto nessuna istruzione di installazione tipo compile...make...make install..., da questo punto in poi compilo il kernel i vari programmi e tutto la configurazione necessaria... A quanto pare sembra che l' unico programma installato da binari sia solo portage o mi sbaglio? Se dico bene posso in un secondo momento reinstallarlo da sorgenti? Se lo posso fare e´ conveniente farlo? A proposito se il metodo di installazione descritto e'cosi come l'ho capito io.... mi risolvo in modo semplice i problemi della connessione a internet e cosi posso anche solo scaricare i tarball che mi servono... ne in piu´ ne in meno... Forte LINUX !!! A presto aspetto vostre notizie, ciao Ragazzi!!

----------

## djinnZ

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> non mi sembra di avere visto nessuna istruzione di installazione tipo compile...make...make install...

 

vengono automatizzate da portage. emerge pacchetto scarica i sorgenti, li mette nella dir temporanea e ci pensa lui ai vari configure, make etc.

Se vuoi che tutti i binari siano creati con le cflags che hai scelto al punto in cui la guida ti dice di lanciare il comando emerge system lancia emerge -e system (ci metterà un pò). Tutto qui.

----------

## 23giuseppe23

grazie tante ti faro sapere come andra la crezione del mio gentoo....  :Smile:  spero bene.... ciao e grazie ancora.

----------

## 23giuseppe23

Signori e signori....... INSTALLAZIONE COMPLETATA.......!!!!!!!! SONO UN NUOVO UTENTE GENTOOO!!!!! Ho installato pure kde e adesso navigo  con konqueror..... solo un piccolo problema..... non sto vedendo gli smile su questa pagina.....sara l' inizio di un' altra odissea?? be spero di no.. ciao a tutti

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> Signori e signori....... INSTALLAZIONE COMPLETATA.......!!!!!!!! SONO UN NUOVO UTENTE GENTOOO!!!!! Ho installato pure kde e adesso navigo  con konqueror..... solo un piccolo problema..... non sto vedendo gli smile su questa pagina.....sara l' inizio di un' altra odissea?? be spero di no.. ciao a tutti

 

credo sia un problema di plugins di konqueror, prova ad emergerli.

----------

## Onip

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> solo un piccolo problema..... non sto vedendo gli smile su questa pagina.....sara l' inizio di un' altra odissea??

 

E' quasi sicuramente un problema di USE non ben impostate.

Apri una shell di root e dai

```
# eselect profile list
```

Dopodichè scegli il profilo 2007.0/desktop con

```
# eselect profile set <numero_profilo>
```

da me è il 5, quindi

```
# eselect profile set 5
```

Infine un bel

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

E vedi che avrai abilitate di default un sacco di USE che prima non avevi messo. I profili, infatti, sono (oltre ad altre cose) anche una collezione di use predefinite dai developer a seconda dell'utilizzo che si andrà a fare della macchina.

Byez

p.s. non impostare niente dal 2008.0, è ancora in beta e certi tool non funzionano ancora bene.

----------

## 23giuseppe23

onip    ho eseguito tutti i comandi.... ma il sistema mi risponde:

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

Total: 143 packages (31 upgrades, 67 new, 2 in new slots, 43 reinstalls, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 189,859 kB

cosa dovrei fare a tal proposito? inoltre dove leggere le flag impostate dal profilo scelto? valgono ancora le eccezioni impostate da make.conf? io vorrei fare a meno di installare il supporto alle gtk gnome.

Inoltre ho i seguenti problemi:

non riesco ad avviare kdm da un user che non sia root...

dopo un po di tempo kde non apre piu i programmi e mi da i seguenti errori:

could not start process Unable to create io-slave. No souch file or directory 

oppure....

The desktop entry file/home/giuseppe/Desktop/home.desktop has no type....entry

dopodiche le cpu cominciano a lavorare al 100% circa e il sistema va singhiozzando.... non riesco piu a lavorare fino al riavvio.......Che fare???

----------

## cloc3

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [b][blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)
> ...

 

bè, intanto aprirei un topic nuovo, perché questo problema non ha attinenza con il primo.

comunque, devi solo disinstallare sys-apps/mktemp:

```

emerge -C mktemp

```

quello che hai trovato è un messaggio comune durante gli aggiornamenti. capita quando il pacchetto vecchio è incompatibilie con quello nuovo.

quanto a kdm, un utente semplice non ha nessun motivo di lanciarlo.

anzi, neppure root, per la verità. kdm, tipicamente, deve essere lanciato da servizio xdm.

per renderlo automatico in avvio, usa:

```

rc-update add xdm default

```

leggi bene la documentazione. di queste cose si parla certamente in più punti.

----------

## Onip

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cosa dovrei fare a tal proposito?

 

Cercare sul forum, il problema è già stato trattato   :Smile: 

Per quanto riguarda le USE quello che è impostato nel profilo è meno importante di make.conf che è meno importante di package.use , quindi quello che imposti tu ha la priorità su quello che decidono i developers.

----------

## 23giuseppe23

grazie cloc3... hai ragione sul topic....  :Smile:  Sono ancora un novellino... ache di forum....

----------

## cloc3

 *23giuseppe23 wrote:*   

> grazie cloc3... hai ragione sul topic....  Sono ancora un novellino... ache di forum....

 

figurati.

certe cose non si dicono per farle pesare, ma per migliorare il servizio.

se si fannno troppe domande in un solo posto, ci si fa una testa grossa così e si ottengono risposte meno precise.

ci perde chi chiede, non chi risponde.

----------

